# GAMES



## super_ferrari (Dec 28, 2003)

Friends here is da list of games i own (few borrowed tho )

*Ratings:-* 
Trash     -->     *o*
Average   -->     ***
Good      -->   ** * ** 
Excellent --> ** * * * ** 

*GAME*                     |         *RATING*

   Need For Speed-Porche Unleashed     |           * * * * *     
   Soldier Of Fortune 2                |           * * * * *
   Mafia                               |           * * * * *
   Prince Of Persia                    |           * * * * *
   Tomb Raider-Last Revelation         |           * * *  
   Cricket 2002                        |           * * *
   Indiana Jones-Infernal Machine      |           * * *
   Roadrash                            |           * * *
   Suzuki Alstare Extreme Racing       |           * * *
   Midtown Madness                     |           * * *
   AGE OF EMPIRE                       |           * * * 
   Thief-Metal Age                     |           * * *
   Command n Conquer-Tiberian sun      |           *
   Commandos- Behind enemy Lines       |           *  
   Virtual Cop                         |           *
   Roller Coaster Tycoon               |           *
   Sim Coaster                         |           *
   Superbike World Championship        |           o
   Cricket World Cup                   |           o
   Hotel Giant                         |           o 

*Waiting to see the list of your favourite games*


----------



## akshayt (Dec 28, 2003)

Need For Speed 6-Hot Pursuit 2:Good
Mafia:Excellent
Cricket 2002:Good
Cricket 2000:Good
Age of Mythology:Excellent
Raw:Average
Roadrash:Average
Midtown Middness:Average
Midtown Madness:Average
Motocross Madness:Average
Motocrss Madness:Average
Unreal Tournament 2003:Excellent
Unreal Tournament:Good
Virtua Cop 2:Average
Mantex TT Superbike:Average


----------



## svenkat83 (Dec 28, 2003)

1.Medal of Honor-Allied Assault ( for its immersive nature,great sounds-those days were just like being in war) 

2.Max Payne ( 1 & 2) (I think no other game can beat it in style and voice acting particularly that of Payne himself-Eventhough it was short,the content was great) 

3.Half life ( My first games, so still love it. Very long.Absolutely great story except the Alien levels and the climax) 

4.Mafia ( I thought Mafia was one of the most underrated games of our time.It had great long story,beautiful graphics, great sounds) 

5.Return to Castle Wolfenstein (It had great story,beautiful graphics, great sounds with some of the best Enemies.Nice twists too.) 

Eventhough I like GTA 3 for its open endedness I just think it was somewhat hyped.But I still play it and I am with 84% completion) 

Games I think I'll play soon 
1.Call of Duty(Going by reviews is going to be 10 times better than MOH series.Some sites have described it as the best FPS of all time.Created by people who created Medal of Honor.They jus walked away from EA games to create a new company Infinity Ward) 

2.GTA 3 Vice City 

3.Silent hill 

4.Halo 

5.Medal of Honor-Rising Sun

try visiting *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=293 too


----------



## Wizard (Dec 29, 2003)

*My Games*

Need For Speed- Always      5 Stars,,,which ever Version
Soldier Of Fortune 2            ****
_Mafia                                 ***** _ ( Playing Right now )
*Unreal Tournament             *****/*  ( Best Game I ve Played )*
Cricket 2002                      ****
Cricket 2004                       *****
Roadrash                            Liked it much when I has a Pentium 1 before
Midtown Madness  1            ****
Midtown Madness   2          ***             
The Thing                            ****                    
*Return to Castle Wolfenstein    My best 3D game or FPS game ever *
GTA Vice City                   **** ( lagged in my system )
MOHAA                              *****


----------



## anidex (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's my list :-

1. Unreal 2 - Excellent
2. Doom 3 Alpha - Impressive
3. Halo : Combat Evolved - Excellent
4. UT2003 - Excellent
5. Quake 3 - Good a long time ago, SUCKS now
6. Half-Life - Excellent * Excellent.
7. Nolf 2 - SUCKS
8. Splinter Cell - SUCKS
9. GTA Vice City - COOL
10. Not sure this counts, but hey, Half-Life 2 Trailers - Awesome


----------



## coolcrook007 (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's My List-->
Crazy skating-Poor
Crazy Dinosaurs-Poor(Though It has great Graphics)
Aom-Great
Ceaser3-Cool
Nfs(All)-Awsome
Half-Life-Great
Half-Life Blue Shift-O.K.
Smackdown2-Cool
Midtown Madness- o.k.
Lamborgghini-Poor
Motocross Mania-Awsome
Mortal Combat 4-Great
Aoe I & II-Cool
Robocop-O.K.
Fifa98 to 2003-Awsome
MotoGp2-Good
Counter Strike-Great
Quake 2- Good
Serious Sam-O.K.
Max Payne-Awsome
Tarzan-O.K.
Swat 3-Cool
Road Rash-O.K.
Claw-Poor
Cricket 2002-Good
Delta Force(All)-Awsome
Shadow Man-Cool
Spiderman- Awsome
Harry Potter I,II&III-Good
Cueclub-Awsome
Cricket manager 2002-Cool

I've Lost Quite A Few Cd's So I haven't mentioned All the CDs


----------



## cyanide3d (Jan 1, 2004)

need for speed 1
need for speed 2
need for speed 3 HP
need for speed 4 HS
need for speed PU
need for speed HP2
need for speed underground
moto racer 1
moto racer 2
halo
counter strike
half life
half life conundrun
unreal tournament
quake 3 arena
nascar 2000,2001,2002,2003
formula 1 1999,2000,2001,2002,
and lots lots more


----------



## TheMask (Jan 2, 2004)

i have quite a collection but i play a select few only!

If i were to make a list of the games i like, in the order of liking, here's what it might look like!

From the most liked to the more liked...

1. Need For Speed - underground
2. Colin McRae Rally 3.0
3. Need For Speed - Porsche 2000
4. Colin McRae Rally 2.0
5. Need For Speed - 2 SE / F1 2002 (tied for the 5th place)
7. Moto Racer Series
8. Need For Speed - Hot Pursuit 2
9. Need For Speed - Hot Pursuit
10. Age of Empires
11. Project IGI / Airfix Dogfighter (tied)
13. Roadrash

These are the games that i have enjoyed playing the most. Miss those good old days of college...   so thats my All Time Fav *lucky 13* list!

Yep, am a racing freak. so am not that much into any other game... and FPS games make me dizzy...  :roll: 

I have played other games such as GTA3, FIFA, UT, Desert Storm, Delta Force, MS Flight Sims and lotsa others... but like i said nothing gets me going like the smell of burning rubber (well the sound of burning rubber  )


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 2, 2004)

Ohh... this is so interesting. I feel as if I'm going to cream myself.


----------



## TheMask (Jan 3, 2004)

huh???


----------



## hthite (Jan 4, 2004)

Does nobody here play strategy? No AOM (Age of Mythology), RON (Rise of Nations), Railroad Tycoon, SimCity, other tycoon games? What about simulations? Flight sims? Rail sims?


----------



## TheMask (Jan 4, 2004)

AOM and RON are good, but they kinda get boring after a few hours, unless u r playing on a network. Then its very good.

MS Flight Sim 2000 and Train Sim were pretty boring...


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 4, 2004)

1. Simcity 3000
2. Secret of monkey island
3. Half-life
4. Indy Jones and the fate of atlantis
5. Jedi Knight : Dark Forces II Demo

Haven't played too many full versions. 2 & 4 are abandonware.

Ujjwal


----------



## cyanide3d (Jan 5, 2004)

hey, i have a great idea!
why not all the guys in mumbai meet up somewhere and have a LAN gaming party.


----------



## super_ferrari (Jan 5, 2004)

JUST ADDED MAX PAYNE , GTA VICE CITY, NASCAR 2004 TO MY COLLECTION...MY NEXT BUY WILL BE SIM CITY 4 AND NFS UNDERGROUND.

HEY MASK n cyanide3d NICE TO SEE UR NFS N RACING GAMES COLLECION...EVEN M A RACING FREAK!!!


----------



## TheMask (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice idea Cyanide! Now lets hunt for someone with resources and time to set it up


----------



## TheMask (Jan 6, 2004)

super_ferrari said:
			
		

> HEY MASK n cyanide3d NICE TO SEE UR NFS N RACING GAMES COLLECION...EVEN M A RACING FREAK!!!



*lets rice!!*


----------



## guri35 (Jan 7, 2004)

The only sim/tycoon type of game I liked was Beachlife,I was simply hooked to it for abot 2 weeks till it finished.

BTW anyone having PS2 and had played the GT(Gran taurismo) 3??


----------



## guri35 (Jan 7, 2004)

The only sim/tycoon type of game I liked was Beachlife,I was simply hooked to it for abot 2 weeks till it finished.

BTW anyone having PS2 and had played the GT(Gran taurismo) 3??


----------



## ice (Jan 7, 2004)

TheMask said:
			
		

> super_ferrari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


         ^^^^

RICE???


----------



## TheMask (Jan 7, 2004)

*rice*   n   1. a modified, imported Japanese car. ("Well I hear a lawn mower on steriods, must be a rice!") 

*rice-rocket*   n   1. any sport motorcycle or replica of a race motorcycle, usually Japanese in origin. ("Mongo kicked over that nerd's rice-rocket last night.") 

Slang mate, its a slang! If u want more such slang, check this one out...

**www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~wrader/slang/r.html*


----------



## cyanide3d (Jan 12, 2004)

well, the mask, the problem is that u live 2 far away.maybe we could meet on gamespy or something.i'll talk about that later. I wanted 2 ask 1 thing. I've heard that there is going to be a Planet Digit in Mumbai on Jan31. Anyone have anymore details about it. Maybe some of us can meet there...


----------



## ice (Jan 12, 2004)

*LAN PARTY???*



			
				TheMask said:
			
		

> *rice*   n   1. a modified, imported Japanese car. ("Well I hear a lawn mower on steriods, must be a rice!")
> 
> *rice-rocket*   n   1. any sport motorcycle or replica of a race motorcycle, usually Japanese in origin. ("Mongo kicked over that nerd's rice-rocket last night.")
> 
> ...



Ok...i didnt kno bout that..

so lan party wherE???


----------



## cyanide3d (Jan 12, 2004)

well, we could decide that if there are more people interested


----------



## DooMLoRD (Jan 18, 2004)

i have these games and got bored with them :
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Age Of Empires   
Age Of Empires : Collectors Edition   
Age Of Empires II The Age Of Conqueres   
Age Of Empires II The Age Of Kings   
Age Of Empires Rise Of Rome   
Age Of Mythology   
American Army Operations 1.2   
Battle Field 1942   
Brian Lara Cricket 99   
Ceaser 3   
Civilization 3   
Combat Flight Simulator 2 Pacific Theater Edition   
Command & Conquer Generals   
Command & Conquer Red Alert 2   
Command & Conquer Red Alert 2 Yuri's Revenge   
Command & Conquer Renegade   
Command & Conquer Tiberium Sun   
Counter Strike Condition Zero
Counter Strike 1.5
Cricket Collection 3   
Crimson Skies   
EA Cricket 2000   
EA Cricket 2002   
EA Cricket 97   
Empire Earth   
Enter The Matrix   
Euro 2000   
F1 World Grand Prix 2000   
FIFA 2000   
FIFA 2002   
FIFA 2003   
FIFA 99   
FIFA Return To World Cup 98   
FIFA World Cup 2002   
FIFA World Cup 98   
Fighting Force   
Flight Simulator 2002   
Flight Simulator 2004   
Football City 2000   
Ghost Recon   
Grand Theft Auto 3   
Grand Theft Auto Vice City   
Half Life   
Halo : Combat Evolved   
Harry Potter 2 Chamber Of Secreats   
Hitman 2   
House Of The Dead 2   
Inter State '82   
International Cricket Captain 2000   
International Cricket Challenge   
James Bond 007 : NightFire   
Lego Island 2   
Lord Of The Rings : Fellowship Of The Rings   
Mafia   
Max Payne   
Max Payne - Kung Fu Edition   
Max Payne 2 : The Fall Of Max Payne   
Mech Commander   
MechWarrior 3   
Medal of Honor Allied Assault   
Medal of Honor Allied Assault : Spearhead   
Medal Of Honour Allied Assault : Breakthrough   
Metal Gear Solid   
Metal Gear Solid 2 : Substance   
Midnight Club 2   
Midtown Madness 2   
Monster Truck Madness 2   
Mortal Kombat 4   
Mortal Kombat 5   
Motorcross Madness   
NASCAR 2000   
Need For Speed 1   
Need For Speed 2   
Need For Speed 3   
Need For Speed 4 High Stakes   
Need For Speed 5 Porcshe Unleashed   
Need For Speed 5 Porsche 2000   
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2   
Need For Speed Underground
No One Lives Forever   
No One Lives Forever 2   
Normandia   
Operation Flashpoint   
Pirates Of Carrebian   
Pro Rally 2001   
Project IGI   
Quake 3 Team Arena   
Quake 3
Recoil   
Redline Racer   
Return To Castle Wolfenstine   
Rise Of Nations   
Road Rash   
Serious Sam Second Edition   
Soldier Of Fortune 2   
Spider Man The Movie Game   
Splinter Cell   
Star Trek Away Team   
Star Trek New Worlds   
Star Wars Episode 1 - The Gungan Frontier   
Starship Troopers   
Stunt GP   
Super Bike 2001   
The Great Escape   
Tomb Raider : The Angel Of Darkness   
Unreal Tournament   
Unreal Tournament 2003   
Warcraft 3 : Frozen Throne   
Warcraft 3 : Reign Of Chaos   
Where In The World Is Carmen Sandieago   
WWE Raw   
WWF 2001 SmackDown   
WWF Wrestlemania   
X-Men 2 : Wolverines Revenge   
Zeus


----------



## TheMask (Jan 18, 2004)

DoomLord said:
			
		

> Need For Speed 5 Porcshe Unleashed
> Need For Speed 5 Porsche 2000



I didn't know they were 2 different games


----------



## DooMLoRD (Jan 28, 2004)

TheMask said:
			
		

> DoomLord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well what can i say ... I got 2 different releases of the same game


----------



## ice (Jan 28, 2004)

Museum.... Museum of games.. cool man..
how long ahev u been collecting these games


----------



## DooMLoRD (Jan 28, 2004)

*added new games*

just added the following games to my collection:

Prince Of Persia The Sands Of Time
Cricket 2004


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 13, 2004)

I have the following games

ACTION

1. Half Life : Games of the Year***
2. Half Life : Opposing Force**
3. Half Life : Counter Strike (Official)+
4. Half Life Generation 2 CD Mods & Addons Pack *
5. Quake 3 Arena *
6. Rainbow Six Rogue Spear -
7. ONI**
8. Die Hard Trilogy ??
9. Indepedence Day ??
10. Future Cop**
11. Splinter Cell*
12. System Shock 2*
13. Postal 2*
14. Duke Nukem Atomic Edition ??
15. Deus Ex**
16. Grand Theft Auto: Vice City***
17. Unreal Tournament 2004*
18. Unreal Special Edition (Free with Sound Blaster)**
19. Max Payne *
20. MAx Payne 2 Fall of Max Payne*

RPG

1. Diablo 2*
2. Diblo 2 Lord of Destruction**
3. Ragnarok Online+

Strategy

1. Age of Empires*
2. Age of Empires Rise of Rome*
3. Age of Empires 2 Age of Kings*
4. Age of Empires 2 The Conquerors**
5. Command and Conqueror Red Alert 2*
6. Command and Conqueror Generals*
7. Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos***
8. Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne ??
9. Seven Kingdoms: Ancient Adversaries**
10. Shogun Total War*
11. Rise of Nations
12. Caeser-
13. Caeser3

Side Scrollers
1. Bonk Heads*
2. Jazz Jack Rabbit 2
3. Jazz Jack Rabbit 2: Secret Files-
4. Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project**

Sports & Racing
1. Need for Speed ??
2. Need for Speed 2 ??
3. Need for Speed 3 Hot Pursuit ??
4. Need for Speed 4 High Stakes ??
5. Need for Speed 5 Porche Unleashed ??
6. Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 *
7. Road Rash**
8. Road Rash Jail Break **
9. Carmageddon ***
10. Super Bike 2001 ??
11. GT Car Racing ??
12. Ultimate Car ??

***  Godlike
**   Excellent
*    good
     average
-    very bad
??   didn't play the game


----------



## theraven (Aug 13, 2004)

my list :
doom3
ut2005
painkiller
splinter cell: pandora tomm
nfs: 3,4,5,6,7
q3
q3:TA
ut2003
gta3
gta vice city
max payne 1,2
half life
cs
cs:cz


----------



## Abhijit_T (Aug 14, 2004)

Alias - ***** (Well, its my favourite TV Show)
Call of Duty - ***** (Best Game EVER)
GTA Vice City - **** (Really fun)
Commandos 3 - ***** (Too damn difficult)
Commandos BEL - *****
Commandos BTCOD - ****
FIFA 2004 - *** 
FIFA 2003 - **
Cricket 2004 - **
Cricket 2002 - * (Sucks, big time)
FIFA 2002 - ****
FIFA 2001 - ***
FIFA 2000 - **
FIFA 99 - ****
FIFA 98 - ****
NFS Underground - *****
NFS : HP2 - ****
F1 Challenge 99/02 - ****
NBA Live 99 - *****
Max Payne 2 - *****
Max Payne - ****
LOTR : ROTK - *****
LOTR : WOTR - ****
Harry Potter 3 - ***
Harry Potter 2 - *
Harry Potter 1 - *
POP : Sands of Time - *****
Euro 2004 - ***
Pro Evolution Soccer 3 - *****
Half Life - ****
Caeser III - ****
The Hobbit - ***
Simpsons : Hit & Run - ****
Doom - ***** (Ahh! The good old days!)


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 14, 2004)

lan game party is appreciated
tll the time, date and place .. 

..

..

..

and i will be there


----------



## gamefreak14 (Aug 15, 2004)

My collection:-

Doom 3
Thief 3: Deadly Shadows
Manhunt
Painkiller 
Far Cry
Hitman 3 : Contracts 
Midnight Club 2
Call of Duty
Deus Ex 2: Invisible War
Tron 2.0 
Halo
Prince of Persia : Sands of time 
Armed and Dangerous 
Cricket 2004
The Simpsons: Hit and Run


----------



## prashantisonline (Dec 7, 2004)

*i need to buy unreal tournament 2004*

If anyone has got ut2004 full version, and willing to sell, please contact me and quote the price.


----------



## h4ck3r (Dec 9, 2004)

*hey guyz...*

aksayt wrote tht Aom is great...but it sux guyz..coz u cant build many buildings like aoe.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 9, 2004)

well i have all da games seriously
n have played everyone atleast for 2hrs


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 9, 2004)

Sad that so few of the forum members are strategy gamers.........i would play anything which resembles a simulator, tycoon , real time strategy genre..............few are (not writing their different versions and parts)
Age of empires
Civilisation
sim city
GTA
Need for speed
Warcraft
Tropico
Industry giant
Command and conquer series
_Started Playing at the moment_ Roller coaster tycoon Part 3and the list could go on and on but im too lazy to write........cheers.


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 9, 2004)

this is gonna be one long list. Here goes: 

Baldurs Gate (all of them) 
Icewind Dale  & expansion 
Heroes of might and Magic 2,3 & 4 and expansion 
Desciples 1,2 and expansions 
LOTR : Return of the King
Manhunt (tuffest fps I have ever played)
Serious Sam 
COD & Expansion
Quake 2 & 3 and Team Arena (Quake still rocks!!!) 
Armed & Dangerous (funniest FPS I have ever played!!!!) 
Doom 3 (Scary as hell)
FarCry 
HL & expansions and HL2 
COmmandos 2 & 3 
Cricket 2004
Might and Magic 78 and 9
NFS 6,7,8,9
Age of Empires I & II and the expansions
Age of Mythology & Expansion
Neverwinter Nights
Diablo II (amazing...simply amazing!!) 
Rise Of Nations & expansion
Starcraft and expansion
Kohan 2: Kings of War (one ver very difficult RTS game!!) 
Star Wars: jdei Knight
Halo - PC & XBOX 
UT2003 & 2004
Unreal 2 
MOHAA & expansions (am sick and tired of war FPS!!!)
Singles (hehehehe) 
Splinter Cell : Pandora 


Thats all I can think of at the moment.....


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 9, 2004)

Are the games you have is original? :roll:  or pirated??    :roll:


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 9, 2004)

xenkatesh said:
			
		

> Are the games you have is original? :roll:  or pirated??    :roll:


Whatever I have quoted is all originals. Either bought by me or my friends sent it over from US/UK


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 9, 2004)

finally i found someone who likes diablo II

man its just so fun playing barbarian n kickin a$$ in the Pandemonium Fortress

cheers for diablo 2


----------



## prashantisonline (Dec 9, 2004)

does anyone have tomb raider angel of darkness ver6? reply asap


----------



## vysakh (Dec 9, 2004)

i love POP


----------



## [flAsh] (Dec 10, 2004)

I hav got a really long list:
1. Conan
2. Prince of Persia 1
3. Doom3
4. Halo : Combat Evolved
5. STALKER : Chernobyl
6. STALKER : OBLIVION LOST
7. NFS Underground
8. NFS UNDERGROUND2
9. Halo 2
10. The old and gold QUAKE 3 ARENA
11. Project IGI
12. AQUANOX 2
13. HALF-LIFE
14. HALF-LIFE2 Alpha
15. Soldier of Fortune
16. Soldier of fortune : Double Helix


----------



## DKant (Dec 12, 2004)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]5. STALKER : Chernobyl
> 6. STALKER : OBLIVION LOST



 

When the h did those come out?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Dec 12, 2004)

NFS:Underground 2
GTA:Vice City
Painkiller
Max Payne 2
and some more

None of them bought but these ones are GREAT


----------



## geekydude (Dec 13, 2004)

TheMask said:
			
		

> AOM and RON are good, but they kinda get boring after a few hours, unless u r playing on a network. Then its very good.
> 
> MS Flight Sim 2000 and Train Sim were pretty boring...




RON can b fun, esp if u can get hold of newer custom made campaigns. also, in the expansion pack T&P, the other ctw campaigns r enjoyable.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Dec 16, 2004)

How I wish I had a better gfx card for Doom3 and HL2  

Anyways, 

Ragnarok: Good   
Grandia 2: Rockz  8) (But not as much as those in the Big league such as the Final Fantasy series  )


----------

